# Narangba Valley or Narangba area



## murphmk (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Could anyone offer any insight into the Narangba area of Brisbane please in terms of 

- for a young family - schools- things to do
- cost of living (accommodation etc)
- shopping/restaurants etc
-transport links to CBD 

We have done our own on line research but it would be good to hear from people who live in or near this area until we are able to visit ourselves next year. 

Many thanks


----------

